# TSD and TKD



## white dragon (Mar 30, 2002)

Well knowing very little about a lot, I thought I'd ask what the main differences and main similarities between the two are. Anyone?


----------



## Turner (Mar 31, 2002)

In my experience with Tang Soo Do, it is almost identical to Karate. I've studied Kyokushin and Goju-ryu.. the principles were basically same and the more research I've done, the forms are the same as Shotokan's. The only difference was the occassional use of the side facing stance (I say occassional, because the TKD people I've had the pleasure of teaching used the side facing stance almost exclusively.)  According to Hwang Kee's book Soo Bahk Do Tang Soo Do, TKD was the result of all of the various Korean fighting forms (with the exception of Yudo<judo>, Hapkido, and Kumdo) coming together in order to form a national art. However, the TSD guys will take offense when you say that they are just like TKD because of TKD's focus on the sport aspect of combat. However, the TSD class I studied was primarily a sport art with no real self defense application.

So, to answer the question, I think it will come down to who is teaching what. From what I've seen of Karate, TSD, and TKD.. they are all the same thing with minor differences. (realism, seriousness, and intensity)


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2002)

My understanding is that TSD is very similar to TKD (and hence to karate) but with much more of a self-defense aspect and much less of a sport aspect, but as *Turner* states this will very from school to school.


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 13, 2002)

as TSD forms and shotokan forms are similar, there are different forms that are taught in TKD.  TSD is more self defense orientated compared to TKD, but TKD devotes alot more efforts on high kicking and less on hand techniques.

TKD is also sports like where TSD shys away from this aspect.


----------



## shihantae (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi All,
In 1955 five schools came together to creat a blanket name for the Korean martail arts.
Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do(GM Kee Hwang)
Oh Do Kwan(Gen Choi)
Chung Moo Kwan 
Chung Do Kwan
and Jido Kwan

These five schools came up with the name Tae Soo Do, and chose as it head Gen Choi.
In 1959 Gen Choi was approached by the Korean govenrment, and asked to use Tae Soo do as strictly a sport.  He refused, and was told that if he didn't do it, he would never teach in Korea again.  He left and moved to Canada.  He changed the name to Tae Kwon Do, and founded The International Tae Kwon Do Federation. His  style Oh Do Kwan,   is taught to the Korean military.  The hyungs are completely different patterns that those of the Tang Soo Do and WTF.  Even the Tang Soo Do and WTF have different forms(hyungs). 

In 1960, GM Kee withdrew Tang Soo do for the Tae Soo do, and registered with the Korean Government as the Korean Soo Bahk Do Assoc.  In 1964, Tae Soo Do officially registerd with the government as the Korean Tae Soo do Assoc.  in 1971(I think) the
The Korean Tae Soo Do Assoc.  became the World Tae Kwon Do Assoc.  The sprot TKD.  Shortly before his assisiantion in 1971, Pres. Park  named Tae Kwon do the official Sport.  he also named Tang Soo Do the official Art.

There are only three officail martial arts assoc. in Korea.
The Korean Soo Bahk Do Association(Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do)
The WTF
and the Korean hwarang Do Associaiton.

The youngest martial arts country is Japan,  Empty hand fighting arrived there with GM Gichin Funakoshi in 1922, so no wonder the forms are similar.  Yetr, even they differ at times.  All forms can be traced back to China in one way or another.


Now before anyone thinks I am merely trying to uphold Tang Soo do, please let me State, that I hold rank in both TSD and TKD(ITF)

You can also look for the book "Background reading in Tae Kwon Do"  by Dr Dae Shi Kim.  He holds rakn in TKD (both WTF and ITF), and Tang Soo do.  

Peace to all,
Tae


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 15, 2002)

excellent info Tae..thanx!


----------



## shihantae (Apr 19, 2002)

No probs Shinzu.  Just trying to help.

Take care,
Tae


----------

